# New to me JD 220e



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Check out my new John Deere 220e greens mower. I got it from a JD golf equipment store. They sell used equipment and do service on them. It comes with a 14 blade reel and stock bed knife but I'm getting them to change it out to a 7 blade reel and fairway hi cut bed knife.

I was originally going to buy the unit as is and then do the reel and bed knife change myself but price wise it actually worked out the same or better for me to just get them to do it. The unit costed me $1400 CAD (a bit over $1000 USD) with the reel and bed knife changed. If I bought it with the 14 blade reel, it was going to be $800 CAD ($600 USD) so by the time I bought the reel and bed knife from the states, plus shipping to me in canada, it was going to be right around $1400 CAD (a bit over $1000 USD) or more anyways so I just figured I'd let them do the reel change.

It's good and bad in a way as I was looking forward to changing the reel myself and learning more about the 220e but it's ok.

Here's a couple pics I took of it when I went to check it out.





The machine is a 2010 model and it's in really good condition. It's in better condition than what I thought it was going to be in so that's good. Also comes with the basket.

Unfortunately I won't be able to pick it up for a couple weeks while they do the reel change.

Can't wait to start cutting reel low.

Tagging @Pete1313 and @g-man. I know you guys like your JD greens mowers. I'll no doubt have questions for you guys about the machine.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice score!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

:thumbup: I am jealous...been trying to land one of these since last year.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Great find and looks to be in excellent condition. I only had a JD reel mower for a short while but I found the build quality and transmission to be top notch. I think you will be very pleased with the machine.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Oh baby, oh baby!! I can't wait to see that cutting some bewitched! Awesome buy, congrats! Any questions about the QA5 setup, dont hesitate to ask. :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks guys!



Pete1313 said:


> Oh baby, oh baby!! I can't wait to see that cutting some bewitched! Awesome buy, congrats! Any questions about the QA5 setup, dont hesitate to ask. :thumbsup:


Thanks Pete. I can't wait to see it cutting some bewitched either. It's going to be a difficult couple weeks waiting for them to get the reel changed and getting it here so I can really check it out more. Appreciate you offering help with questions. I'll definitely have some for you later on...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats! Now I feel like the kid playing with the little squirt gun, while all the other kids have Super Soakers! Lol. Good luck, and please post photos.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Nice, you will love it, I originally wanted a Toro but ended up with the 220e, so glad I did.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @Chris LI @Jacob_S. :thumbup:


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 did you source the machine locally? 
i've been looking into getting a big boy reel mower for myself lol got a cheap manual one this year to see how id like it and im hooked! 
Wondering if you scored it around the GTA area by chance


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

artb said:


> @SNOWBOB11 did you source the machine locally?
> i've been looking into getting a big boy reel mower for myself lol got a cheap manual one this year to see how id like it and im hooked!
> Wondering if you scored it around the GTA area by chance


Got it from a place in port perry. https://www.agdealer.com/detail/886761/used-2010-john-deere-220e-mower-golf-green


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Got it from a place in port perry. https://www.agdealer.com/detail/886761/used-2010-john-deere-220e-mower-golf-green


Thank you sir, i did come across that website and have my eye on one of the units. The price isnt bad!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> artb said:
> 
> 
> > @SNOWBOB11 did you source the machine locally?
> ...


@SNOWBOB11 what is the range of HOC on the 220e with 7 blade reel?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Stuofsci02 It goes up to just above 1.3" on the highest setting and the front roller on 7. And then infinitely down from there.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Stuofsci02 It goes up to just above 1.3" on the highest setting and the front roller on 7. And then infinitely down from there.


I am going to give this more consideration... did you deal with the facility in Port Perry direct? Did you just call the guy on the ad? Seems to have a different email than the dealership..


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02 It goes up to just above 1.3" on the highest setting and the front roller on 7. And then infinitely down from there.
> ...


Call Mike McGhee. His number is in the description. It's a separate shop on the other side of the road to the dealership. Note that if they are still available they have been advertised for a couple years now so he will be willing to make a deal at lower than asking price. You might even be able to get it for lower than I paid.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Snowbob... I am going to give him a call!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Stuofsci02 It goes up to just above 1.3" on the highest setting and the front roller on 7. And then infinitely down from there.


This is without the high cut kit correct?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Babameca said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > @Stuofsci02 It goes up to just above 1.3" on the highest setting and the front roller on 7. And then infinitely down from there.
> ...


This is with the mower in it's stock and current form.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWBOB11 said:
> ...


Just wondered, if it's worth get the high cut. I guess if you kept it this way for that long, it's fine.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Babameca said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Babameca said:
> ...


What do you mean by the high cut? Are you talking about the high cut fairway bed knife?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWBOB11 said:
> ...


Yes, yes. I am sorry my definitions are still a bit off.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The 220E goes to 1.4in with 2in roller and groomer.

But once you start reel mowing, you will not want to stay at 1.4in.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SnowBob11...

They sold out of the JD220E. They have some Jacobsen Eclipse models and some JD260SL. I might go up there tomorrow and take a look...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Stuofsci02 said:


> SnowBob11...
> 
> They sold out of the JD220E. They have some Jacobsen Eclipse models and some JD260SL. I might go up there tomorrow and take a look...


That's too bad that they sold out of the 220E. The 260SL could be a good choice. The 26" width would be good for your property size. If I'm not mistaken the max cutting hight only goes up to .875" on the 260 though. Not a problem but something to keep in mind. Also you can't change the FOC on the non hybrid models.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> SnowBob11...
> 
> They sold out of the JD220E. They have some Jacobsen Eclipse models and some JD260SL. I might go up there tomorrow and take a look...


Oh no...Even the newest model they had? With the floating head. That one had a hefthy price tag...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Babameca said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > SnowBob11...
> ...


Just a FYI all 220E have the floating head.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks @SNOWBOB11 . That was a difference I found in description. I guess then, there is no difference between 2010 and 2011 model..


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > SnowBob11...
> ...


They have three of the 260sl which are 2014... mike was not there but sounds like they went $3k each for them all cleaned up and sharpened... Not going to happen, but I will need to confirm that is what they are asking. These are 7 blade reels which were tee mowers and can do up to 1".

They also had a 220B with a groomer... I think it is in the $1500 range..


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I need to do something... Since I leave for vacation tomorrow and won't cut for 9 days I dropped my HOC to 1.5" expecting a complete scalp job... While I have a few areas of slight yellowing where I cut into the crowns it actually looks really good. I know if I keep cutting at this level it will look awesome in a week... Niw I have the itch to go lower.. it is so thick..


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I need to do something... Since I leave for vacation tomorrow and won't cut for 9 days I dropped my HOC to 1.5" expecting a complete scalp job... While I have a few areas of slight yellowing where I cut into the crowns it actually looks really good. I know if I keep cutting at this level it will look awesome in a week... Niw I have the itch to go lower.. it is so thick..


That's a great looking 1.5" 👍🏾👍🏾


----------

